# Oil Pressure Warning Message - VAG codes?



## bobmorning88 (May 15, 2009)

I have a 2002 Passat 1.8T with 190K miles on it. About 4 times now the STOP LOW OIL PRESSURE warning message has appeared.
Plenty of oil on the dipstick. When I check for fault codes with VAG, I don't have any for oil pressure related faults.
2 questions:
1) Are there any fault codes that would be logged for low oil pressure? I've looked in the manual and can't find any. I don't see any measuring blocks for oil pressure, is it not monitored by the ECU?
2) Would your first step be a new oil pressure sensor? That is my inclination right now until something more serious proves itself. 
Thanks for any assistance.
Bob


----------



## andy the bubble (Jan 1, 2008)

Good question, shame there hasnt been any replies. I have the same PRO, and so I will have to hook up some pressure gauges, supplied from a friendly mechanic.


----------



## mekelbreg88 (Jul 13, 2009)

hey my 03 passat 1.8t just did the same thing tonight! I read the manual, and it said if the light stays on, the oil is too low(says to add oil); if the light comes on every few seconds(above 1500rpm), the pressure it too low(prob a clogged oil screen)(the 1.8t' is prone 2 sludge)








i saw the oil pressure light come and say STOP, and i went NUTS! lol
good luck


----------



## mekelbreg88 (Jul 13, 2009)

update:
im going to bring my passat in tomarow to a mechanic; he is going to do a 'professional engine flush' with his machine (it connects to where the oil filter is)
he said that is a common prob that the screen at the oil pickup in the bottom of the oil pan.
hope this works.... 


_Modified by mekelbreg88 at 8:49 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## aenima11 (May 9, 2009)

I had a similar problem, that resulted in a wiped out head. A check valve in the oil breather/cooler/filter assembly stayed closed and starved the head oil and then the cams locked up, resulting in a new head. 
Slug is the most common reason for this problem, and the pickup screen getting clogged.


----------



## mekelbreg88 (Jul 13, 2009)

bump
the 'professional engine flush' my mechanic did worked.
oil light doesent come on anymore, and it runs soooo smooth.


----------

